# Central Park Riders Beware!



## Banks246 (Jul 3, 2011)

Get ready for a crackdown by NYPD

Central Park now a danger zone for pedestrians as News finds 16 cyclists breaking 25 mph limit on their speeding road bikes - NY Daily News


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

I love reading the idiotic comments people post whenever there's a news article about cyclist behaving badly. Without fail there will be at least one comment about spandex shorts.


----------



## BeepBeepZipTang (Oct 8, 2009)

Banks246 said:


> Get ready for a crackdown by NYPD
> 
> Central Park now a danger zone for pedestrians as News finds 16 cyclists breaking 25 mph limit on their speeding road bikes - NY Daily News


Nothing new. That tabloid is just conjuring dribble Again....Cyclist have been doing the loop in excess of 35+ . for decades now.


----------



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

What beep said. It must be a slow news day for the daily.


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

It's typical DN. It was interesting to see that they got 4 riders out of 100 over 25mph. The article does not then state "96 % of all Central Park cyclists obey the speed limit". 

As well the photo's are all showing cyclists on the loop road and have the pedestrians complaining that they cannot stroll on the loop road at the same time. Well DOH !. 

In fairness, folks cycling on the walking paths are illegal, as well as cyclist that blow the red lights may well be endangering anyone crossing, so that's an issue. There has been talk though of making the lights blinking yellow when the roads are closed to car traffic (Prospect as well). WE'll see where that goes.


----------



## wai2fast (Dec 16, 2005)

So a taxi slammed into 2 kids on Central Park South today (as reported by NY1). I wonder if the NYPD will crack down now on taxis/cars or will people just shrug their shoulders and chalk that up as another danger they will have to live with?


----------



## pennstater (Aug 20, 2007)

I commute (by bicycle) through Manhattan. 

I fear other cyclists more than cars and pedestrians combined. Double that for electric bicycles.


----------



## enem178 (Aug 3, 2012)

They'll be cracking down for awhile and even with that I doubt much will change. Its a fact that people need to complain about something even if it's not necessarily warranted


----------



## jesselash (Aug 22, 2012)

I initially read this thread before riding a full loop in the park, but yesterday I did loops and easily hit over 30mph on my fixed gear. Understandably they want people to be safe and whatever, but if I was on a road bike built for speed, I'd hate to have to stay near 25mph. Especially in the downhill section in the north side of the loop.


----------



## centralparkbikes (Oct 16, 2012)

Why don't they say the same about the yellow cabs? 
Or we are used to their arrogant behavior and it is time to blame the cyclists.


----------



## NeoteriX (Sep 25, 2012)

jesselash said:


> I initially read this thread before riding a full loop in the park, but yesterday I did loops and easily hit over 30mph on my fixed gear. Understandably they want people to be safe and whatever, but if I was on a road bike built for speed, I'd hate to have to stay near 25mph. Especially in the downhill section in the north side of the loop.


Then ride at 6-7AM on a weekend.


----------

